# My first "Cejilla"



## wombat (Feb 28, 2015)

A guitar buddy asked if I would make him a Cejilla ( a Spanish capo ). After a bit of internet research, this is what I came up with. Fortunately he provided the violin peg, the rest is walnut, red gum, ash and jarrah.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 28, 2015)

Very sharp Walter! I've not seen a capo like that before, did you need to taper the peg-hole?

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 28, 2015)

It is good looking and now I know what one is.


----------



## wombat (Feb 28, 2015)

barry richardson said:


> Very sharp Walter! I've not seen a capo like that before, did you need to taper the peg-hole?



Nope, the secret is to NOT taper the hole as the peg is already tapered. I was surprised at how much friction there was, with just a gentle push into the hole and that peg wasn't going anywhere.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Mar 1, 2015)

Walter - Thats terrific. Very ingenious little contraption too. Im sure it works much better than the elastic cheapo capos we sell here.


----------

